# Upgrade to i3, 5 or 7 processors



## shaunakx300 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a Hp 430 Laptop with 
Intel Celeron B800 @ 1.50GHz processor
Sandy Bridge HM65 Chipset 
2 Gb Ram 
Intel HD Graphics
Socket 988B rPGA
Hewlett-Packard 3672 (Laptop)Motherboard

Is there any way to upgrade my processor ? Can i upgrade it to i3 or i5 processor or do they require better chipsets ? Is there any upgrades available for me ?  And if i do get a upgrade will it affect my performance ? 

Thank You


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

processor upgrade not possible in laptop. even if you find a better processor, you'll have to change the whole motherboard and a ton of other stuff to make it work and recognize the other parts. buy a new laptop.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

Buy a new laptop. Arrange money and tell me your budget.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2012)

Sell this laptop to someone and buy a new one instead , since the only way to enhance performance in such laptops would be increasing the amount of RAM or performing some tweaks.
However , the difference won't be noticeable as such.

If you are looking for a better proccesor ,think about a new laptop and mention your budget and usage as Rider suggested.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Mobile processor isn't openly available in the market. So you can't change it.
End of story,


----------

